# Musikdownload-Plattform / Internet-Label



## Peaceman (16. Juli 2006)

Moin zusammen,

Wir wollen - zunächst für eigene Produktionen, später auch für andere - ein Internet-Label aufbauen. Unsere Musik soll über eine Downloadplattform komerziell vertrieben werden.
Gibt es bestehende Software, die man lizensieren und für eigene Zwecke nutzen kann ?
Oder zumindest Teile, damit das Rad nicht komplett neu erfunden werden muss ?
Wir dachten auch an einen eigenen Player in Verbindung mit dieser Plattform, bzw. würden unsere Titel natürlich gerne weitestgehend schützen, so das sinnvoll und möglich ist.

Ich hab' mir schon die Finger wund gegoogelt, leider erfolglos...
Klar, es gibt einige Grosse in der Branche, die das erfolgreich machen, aber wir würden es halt gerne selbst in Angriff nehmen.

Für Tipps, wer ein guter Ansprechpartner wäre, bzw. andere Hinweise bin ich dankbar.
Ebenso für eine kurze Nachricht, sollte jemand aus dem Forum Interesse und Ideen haben, dies zu einem für uns reellen Preis zu entwickeln. Wie gesagt, wir stehen am Anfang der ganzen Sache ;-)

Vielen Dank und Grüsse,

Peaceman


----------

